# CNC Rover A3.30 Aggregate Parameters



## EnigmaXD (Mar 11, 2014)

Machine Brand: Biesse 
Machine Model: Rover A3.3
Serial Number: 66984
Problem : We never used the machine for aggregate work, and when we tried to use it to make door locks opening, the machine always giving error ( optimizer )
So after checking the machine there is no datas for aggregate work.

Could anyone help me how to fix the data program on aggregate tool or any idea on how to run the aggregate tool on CNC Rover A3???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Randy.

I have moved your post to the more appropriate forum.


----------

